# No Sound with 9.0



## znanie (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello,

9.0 sound does not work for me.  8.2 worked with no problem.  Followed
the instructions in the Handbook for both version.


`# kldload snd_emu10k1` started sound right up with 8.2, not in 9.0.

In 9.0, running `# kldload snd_driver` and then `# cat /dev/sndstat` gives a reading of


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT8235> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> (play/rec)
pcm2: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> (play)
pcm3: <EMU10Kx DSP center PCM interface> (play)
pcm4: <EMU10Kx DSP subwoofer PCM interface> (play)
pcm5: <EMU10Kx DSP side PCM interface> (play)
```

Running `# ls /dev/ds*` yields


```
/dev/dsp0.0
/dev/dsp0.1
/dev/dsp0.2
/dev/dsp1.0
/dev/dsp2.0
```

Then `# cat junk > /dev/dsp2` makes a sound in the headphones, the others don't.


Could the drivers have changed?  Can I copy my 8.2 snd_emu10k1 to 9.0
/boot/kernel?


Thanks


----------



## t1066 (Nov 25, 2012)

Use 

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=[i]i[/i]`

where _i_ is from 1 to 5, to identify the correct sound device.

Add hw.snd.default_unit=_i_ to /etc/sysctl.conf so that the setting is still correct after reboot.


----------



## znanie (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks T1066,

Worked like magic.

Adding " hw.snd.default_unit=2" to /etc/sysclt.conf didn't seem to
work.  On reboot, I still had to run "kldload snd_driver" by hand.

So I'm now using to little scripts.  

To start music:

# kldload snd_emu10k1
kldload snd_driver
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2

To end:

# kldunload snd_emu10k1
kldunload snd_driver

Thanks again.

Kirill


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2012)

Please read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 and use tags to make posts easier to read.  The really important ones are 
	
	



```
, [file], [cmd], and [url].
```


----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2012)

znanie said:
			
		

> Adding " hw.snd.default_unit=2" to /etc/sysclt.conf didn't seem to
> work.  On reboot, I still had to run "kldload snd_driver" by hand.


Of course it won't work when no valid driver has been loaded yet.

Add *snd_emu10k1_load="YES"* to /boot/loader.conf, add the other line to /etc/sysctl.conf and everything will work fine.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just to clarify: /etc/sysctl.conf


----------

